# Petrified Wood



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of any good places to get pretrified wood.

Thanks


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

Petrified Forest National Park 

errr wait, you mean without going to jail.....

http://www.universaltreasures.com/wood.htm

http://www.mamasminerals.com

http://www.vrockshop.com/petwood/ptwood.html

All from a google search of course, we have a local place but anything he has that I'd want is way out of range, a piece say 12" X 6" X 6" is around $150.00.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

kmurphy said:


> Does anyone know of any good places to get pretrified wood.
> 
> Thanks


Check with your local landscape material suppliers. If petrified wood is available in your area for a reasonable price then they will probably carry it. Otherwise your best choice might be to travel for it, because prices at aquarium or rock&mineral shops are pretty high.

You can also search online for petrified wood collecting sites near you. A lot of rock collectors and especially rockhound clubs are posting directions to known collecting localities.

If you're planning a vacation then you might consider swinging through the southwest US. Petrified wood is a fairly common stone along I-40 near the Arizona-New Mexico line -- an area that includes Petrified Forest National Park. Don't even think about picking something up at the Park. There are shops in all nearby communities and along the roadsides that sell petrified wood. If you're adventuresome there are also a lot of collecting locales.

Roger Miller


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I was going to get some on eBay--there's a lot of good petrified wood there. Remove the search term "polish" so you don't get "finished" pieces.


----------



## BIGFOOTRoger (Feb 15, 2009)

kmurphy said:


> Does anyone know of any good places to get pretrified wood.
> 
> Thanks


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

I guess i have the BEST Wood Around :whip::whip:

Last night my wife actually said it was the best she has seen.

i will post some pics later!

My collection is probably worth $$$.

I have not posted pics here !?

What method works best ?
Was actually rescaping last night........my new piece weighs over 30 lbs.
It is Beautiful !

Aloha


----------

